# What is something you did when you were younger that looking back you cannot believe you did.



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 21, 2016)

Just like the title says.

I was working in a warehouse shorty after I got out of the Corps. The company packaged and shipped "anything". 

We had just finished building a wood box (about 12' x 12' x 12') around a large engine and realized that the shipping paperwork had not been inserted into the bottom of the box - 

We lifted the box with 4 forklifts and I was tasked to crawl under the box, drill a small hole, and pop the paperwork into the box. I think back now and am still in disbelieve that I did not tell them to go F themselves, but I was still in Marine Corps think and wanted to show that I could complete the mission. If one of the idiots on the forklifts moved, I'd have been squished flat. I still remember laughing that my boss insisted that I wear a safety helmet before I crawled under the box.

Why the fuck couldn't I just crawl on top of the box and drop the paperwork through a hole in the top?

Cannot imagine what OCEA would have done had them come in for an inspection at that time...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

B


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2016)

Blew up/burned all manner of things when at high school. Used to go to a mate's place at lunch time (his brother was a science genius) and just let loose on whatever we could find. One time we made a massive massive smoke bomb (one of those salt peter jobs). Took a little bit off and burned that, caused a huge amount of smoke. I went back to school because I had a class right after lunch but my mates stayed because they had a study spell. 

5 fire engines from two stations after they set that one off...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2016)

Far too many to list, but I've pretty well run my paces through stupid shit. Probably ain't done.

Worst that comes to mind, I was reroughing in a house. Basically the plumbing under the house was tunneled out and I was down there ripping out all the old and putting in the new. We had exposed bulb drop lights, which were a no-go. But being the younger plumber in the company, I elected to not voice my concerns after seeing a few bulbs pop when PVC primer landed on them. Well I was under this house, need to be done by 5pm and it was 3pm with about 3 hours of work left. I started busting ass and became a little careless as to where the primer was flying. Anyway a bulb popped and ignited the entire drain line. So I rush out and grab the garden hose and crawl back in trying put it out. That's not working, so I crawl out and grab a fire extinguisher, and yes crawl back down the hole. I ended up putting out the fire before the fire department got there, and did save the house. But had a pretty nasty chemical burn in my lungs because of it. Took about 6 months to shake the caugh and about a year before I could breath right. Shit loads of prescription inhalers, etc.

Probably my biggest "what in the hell were you thinking" moment. I'm sure I will pay for later in life, seems pretty dumb looking back on it, but at the time I had the best intentions at heart.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 21, 2016)

@Diamondback 2/2 - Holy!

Assuming this was after the Army?  Wondering how you would have did what you did with the lung scaring you must have.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Diamondback 2/2 - Holy!
> 
> Assuming this was after the Army?  Wondering how you would have did what you did with the lung scaring you must have.



Actually before the Army, I joined up after 9/11. I had to go though some hoops to get in, but I was cleared.  Doctors said the damage had healed well, and I haven't had many issues. But you never know with that stuff. It can always come back and bite you. I get an annual chest xray and COPD test because of it.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 21, 2016)

> What is something you did when you were younger that looking back you cannot believe you did?



Um, yes...:wall::-"


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmmm.  I had been arrested for grand theft auto (not charged), my boyhood chums, one is in the pen for murder.  I hung out with the wrong crowd very early in life.  I had risky sex behaviors.  Looking back, I can't believe I lived like that.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 21, 2016)

(1): I was 14. Told my mom to get a fucking life. Little did I know my pop heard and confronted me. He swung at me. Figured my Krav Maga training would kick in, ducked and he connected with a left hook. I am 40 now and still wake up with ringing in my ears. He felt bad and never cracked me again.

(2): Cherry medic in Division "95". Arrived at the 325 on Friday, close of day, told by new squad leader to "be at aid station, Monday morning, 06:00 for sick call education". Monday morning, get to aid station at 06:00 and squad leader murdered me. He was a SSG from Ranger Regiment, CMB, combat scroll. Needless to say, I learned what early was.

M.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 21, 2016)

The shorter list would be "things I wish I did" or "things I had the common sense not to do." Most of my high school and college shenanigans could be categorized as near misses for a "Darwin award."


----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 21, 2016)

15 years old with my buddy, Mike, back home in MI. Decided to go fishing at a pond that was 6 miles of out of our small town. He had his Dad's ATV, I had a regular old bicycle, and we found about 5 feet of good rope. Despite my Father's advice against it and putting 2 and 2 together, next thing you know we are going about 20 mph down a freshly lain gravel road with him on the 4 wheeler and me cruising behind him in tow when we hit a small rut where the trucks missed gravel. Down I go wearing flip flops, a tank, and cargo shorts. My foot gets caught up under the chain guard of the bike and I get dragged for about 5 feet. Tore the skin off the top of my right foot and developed a hearty case of road rash up and down my back.

If you think it can't get more stupid than this, well buckle up.

My leg is completely covered in my own blood and I was in the shock of it all enough to say, "We can't let my dad know, let's go to your house". I hop on the ATV as he gets the bike and we hurry to his place (not towing now). We couldn't find any peroxide and we didn't want to ask his mom so he procures a good fresh bottle of hand sanitizer from the house and away we go to disinfecting my fresh wound with great pain on my end. Long story short, my Dad decided to teach me a lesson for not heeding his words by skipping the doctors visit and scrubbing my scab down the next morning with some steel wool and peroxide. Guess who listens to Dad now when he advises against something...  

Still have a decent amount of scar tissue on top of my right foot.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 21, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> <post>



That weak in the knees feeling you get from reading that kind of shit!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 21, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> 15 years old with my buddy, Mike, back home in MI. Decided to go fishing at a pond that was 6 miles of out of our small town. He had his Dad's ATV, I had a regular old bicycle, and we found about 5 feet of good rope. Despite my Father's advice against it and putting 2 and 2 together, next thing you know we are going about 20 mph down a freshly lain gravel road with him on the 4 wheeler and me cruising behind him in tow when we hit a small rut where the trucks missed gravel. Down I go wearing flip flops, a tank, and cargo shorts. My foot gets caught up under the chain guard of the bike and I get dragged for about 5 feet. Tore the skin off the top of my right foot and developed a hearty case of road rash up and down my back.
> 
> If you think it can't get more stupid than this, well buckle up.
> 
> ...



Good to know I was not the only one with a sadistic father ( in the most respectful loving sense).

M.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 21, 2016)

So there was this phone, right? And it was in the kitchen. And it had this, tether on it. Like, it wasnt long. And any conversation you wanted to have, you had to have in front of everyone. And for some reason, my dad got SUPER pissed if it rang at dinner or after 9 o clock. 

WTF was that shit?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 21, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So there was this phone, right? And it was in the kitchen. And it had this, tether on it. Like, it wasnt long. And any conversation you wanted to have, you had to have in front of everyone. And for some reason, my dad got SUPER pissed if it rang at dinner or after 9 o clock.
> 
> WTF was that shit?




Click over much? lol


----------



## Dame (Nov 21, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So there was this phone, right? And it was in the kitchen. And it had this, tether on it. Like, it wasnt long. And any conversation you wanted to have, you had to have in front of everyone. And for some reason, my dad got SUPER pissed if it rang at dinner or after 9 o clock.
> 
> WTF was that shit?


You aren't old enough to remember those!


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 21, 2016)

Dame said:


> You aren't old enough to remember those!


au contraire, mon fluere! Indeed I am.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 21, 2016)

Party lines! They were the best...I answered "all" of them!


----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 21, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Good to know I was not the only one with a sadistic father ( in the most respectful loving sense).
> 
> M.



Wouldn't have wanted it any other way.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 22, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> Wouldn't have wanted it any other way.



When I was in high school in Philly, I was in JROTC. Pop was a former Paratrooper and Drill at Ft. Dix before getting out. He gave me the choice when I fucked up. Take a grounding or do smoke drills. I chose smoke drills. I got good at PT and when I went to basic, I was ahead of the curve, thanks to pop.

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 22, 2016)

Admit nothing, deny everything, make counter accusations.


----------



## AWP (Nov 22, 2016)

Killed a hooker in Kyrgyzstan, bought a house in the Kunar, and became a Vikings fan.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Killed a hooker in Kyrgyzstan, bought a house in the Kunar, and became a Vikings fan.



Was she hot?

M.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 22, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So there was this phone, right? And it was in the kitchen. And it had this, tether on it. Like, it wasnt long. And any conversation you wanted to have, you had to have in front of everyone. And for some reason, my dad got SUPER pissed if it rang at dinner or after 9 o clock.
> 
> WTF was that shit?



And, when my folks were out, I called 1-900 sex talk lines, not knowing that I was charged cause I was a dumb ass. Next thing you know, phone bill for $450 comes in. OOOPS.

M.


----------



## AWP (Nov 22, 2016)

Muppet said:


> Was she hot?
> 
> M.



"Ain't care" about that stuff when you're harvesting organs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Muppet said:


> And, when my folks were out, I called 1-900 sex talk lines, not knowing that I was charged cause I was a dumb ass. Next thing you know, phone bill for $450 comes in. OOOPS.
> 
> M.



Good Christ!!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

1. Set up all my army men, tanks, etc in battle formation on a dirt mound in a field, poured a can of mower gas on them and lit it and burned down the field. Two engines responded. Several major ass-chewings. Mom sent me to a psychologist because she thought I might grow up to be an arsonist.  I told the shrink I wanted to be a fireman. 

2. Looked up Blue Waffles on the Google Image machine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 22, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Looked up Blue Waffles on the Google Image machine.



What's a Blue Waffle?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What's a Blue Waffle?




:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:Here we go again...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 22, 2016)

Time for a Marine to Marine chat about the Facts of Internet Life for you guys I think...


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Long before I enlisted, I showed my first husband the wonders of magnesium, compression, and adequate heat. Probably not my best idea (neither was accepting his proposal, but I digress). One morning, he and his best friend had an idea, and they spent the morning scraping the magnesium off of nearly two gross sparklers. After crushing it down with mortar and pestle, they put it in a PVC pipe. It was pretty short (less than 4"), but they still couldn't fill it up. Ever the dutiful spouse, I secured some cotton wadding, and lent my assistance in finishing the product, so that they wouldn't blow themselves up in the process. 

After it was done, all three of us jumped on one four-wheeler and rode down to a nearby dirt pit. There were lots of people there, riding dirt bikes and four-wheelers and just hanging out. We went to the far side away from the group, dug a little hole, lit the fuze, and hunkered down.  

I guess there was a temperature inversion, because holy shit did that little guy bark!!! Scared the folks on the far side of the pit, and about deafened the three of us idiots. We jumped on the ATV and were hauling ass back to dude's house when we passed a sherrif's deputy headed toward the pit. He didn't turn to come after us, but we damned sure went faster and laid low for a while once we got there, just in case.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

Now I know what to do with all these leftover sparklers.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 23, 2016)

Until the statute of limitations is up, I was an absolute saint.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 23, 2016)

Killer 3 rabbits on the farm with 2 .22 rounds. One hollow point, one solid, Green lightning brand. Dad said I wasnt coming in that night unless I did. First one I hit with the hollow, second and third.. ricochet off a tree into the second. I stayed nice and toasty that night, and did not have to feed the furnace all night!


----------



## CDG (Nov 23, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Killer 3 rabbits on the farm with 2 .22 rounds. One hollow point, one solid, Green lightning brand. Dad said I wasnt coming in that night unless I did. First one I hit with the hollow, second and third.. ricochet off a tree into the second. I stayed nice and toasty that night, and did not have to feed the furnace all night!


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 23, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Until the statute of limitations is up, I was an absolute saint.


Yeah


Centermass said:


> Until the statute of limitations is up, I was an absolute saint.


Only when it was necessary in the public eye!


----------



## macNcheese (Nov 24, 2016)

Gauged my ears when I was a teenager. Had the corrective surgery when I was 23 or 24. The morning of the surgery, they told me my insurance wouldn't pay for me to go under. Only local anesthesia was covered. I cheaped out and got to listen to the surgeon cut my ear lobe off for almost 2 hours. 
Play a stupid game, win a stupid prize.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 24, 2016)

[Q


----------

